# Question for any recent Pakistani citizens who have moved to Dubai



## asi5a (Mar 21, 2013)

Is it necessary to get the Office of Protectorate Stamp? Do they check at the airport? What was your experience?
Thanks,


----------



## mikaeel (Apr 25, 2013)

if your coming in from Pakistan on emplyment visa to Dubai, yes u have to protect it from paki govt


----------



## asi5a (Mar 21, 2013)

mikaeel said:


> if your coming in from Pakistan on emplyment visa to Dubai, yes u have to protect it from paki govt


Thank you for the info Mikaeel.
Regards


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

Agree with Mikaeel. If you're on an employment visa, you have to get the stamp. They will check it at the airport. If you get the ticket from the emirates office, they check those stamps as well, to warn you to get one if you don't have it already.


----------



## mikaeel (Apr 25, 2013)

Although its disgusting to pay 10-15 k RS for nothing it's just a silly rule they have. I once came frm there on employment visa but didn't protect it as I didn't show them that


----------

